# Copa Latinscrapers 2014 | Elección fotos Sofitel Carrasco



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Rapidito que hasta mañana hay tiempo, recuerden elegir sólo tres fotos:



01-




Front por Remco Douma, en Flickr



02-




Side por Remco Douma, en Flickr



03-




Hotel Carrasco por Ricardo Cuello, en Flickr



04-




Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco & Spa | 130308-8719-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



05-




Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa | 130325-3464-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



06-




Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa | 130325-3469-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



07-




Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa | 130325-3461-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr




08-




Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa Facade in Color | 130325-3458-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



09-




Hotel Casino Carrasco | Sofitel | 130308-3266-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



10-




Hotel Casino Carrasco | Sofitel | 130308-8649-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



11-




Hotel Casino Carrasco | Sofitel | 130308-3280-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



12-




Hotel Casino Carrasco | Sofitel | 130308-3285-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



13-




Hotel Casino Carrasco | Sofitel | 130308-3292-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



14-




Hotel Casino Carrasco Cropped Version | Sofitel | 130308-3280-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



15-




Hotel Casino Carrasco | Sofitel | 130308-3272-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



16-




Hotel Casino Carrasco | Sofitel | 130308-3267-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



17-




Hotel Casino Carrasco | Sofitel | 130308-3268-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



18-




Hotel Carrasco #sofitel por acabrera_uy, en Flickr



19-




Interiors Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa | 130319-3333-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



20-




Interiors Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa | 130319-3347-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



21-




Interiors Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa | 130319-3341-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



22-




Lobby Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa | 130325-3397-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



23-




Hallway por Remco Douma, en Flickr



24-




Lounge por Remco Douma, en Flickr



25-




Hotel Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco and Spa Cropped Version | 130325-3374-jikatu por jikatu, en Flickr



26-




Hallway por Remco Douma, en Flickr



27-




Hallway por Remco Douma, en Flickr


----------



## lor15 (Jun 1, 2011)

Me encantan todas!! Voy a pensar un poco más antes de votar


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

2, 8 y 13.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

3, 8 y 13.



.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

04, 08 y 12:applause:


----------



## IFER (Sep 22, 2008)

8, 13 y 16.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

voto por la 12


----------

